# Macros from my Park Visit



## NateS (Jul 3, 2010)

Went to the park and aside from some Dragons and Damsels (see other post) I had very little luck.  This is all I could find after about an hour and a half.











3 image stack










...and back at home I found this cute guy


----------



## DennyCrane (Jul 3, 2010)

These are all terrific.


----------



## dak1b (Jul 4, 2010)

i like #1 and the ones of the spider. creepy cool


----------



## R.D. (Jul 4, 2010)

I knew I would find a spider in one of these macro-posts.. which is why I am wearing this suit of knight's armor..

cheers.


----------



## NateS (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everybody.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Jul 15, 2010)

Love 1, 2, and 3. Nice work!


----------



## Leilameat (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't understand how you find spiders cute! 
They're great though, I love 2.


----------



## NateS (Jul 20, 2010)

pugnacious33 said:


> Love 1, 2, and 3. Nice work!



Thank you.



Leilameat said:


> I don't understand how you find spiders cute!
> They're great though, I love 2.



Who knows....they're just so small and harmless that I find them cute...he was maybe 3-4mm tops and I just love the big eyes (for his body).  Thanks for commenting.


----------



## TMWallace (Jul 20, 2010)

great shots. far braver than I am. I completely hate spiders.


----------

